# Jailbreak K3W Results in U004



## alfred3x (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all: My first post on KindleBoards. Oh my.

So I tried jailbreaking my Kindle. I *think* it's a Kindle 3 WiFi: it has a keyboard, and the S/N starts with B008. (If someone could confirm this, I'd appreciate it.) I got the kindle-jailbreak-0.10.N.zip file from http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004, and used the update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3w_install.bin file in the Kindle's root directory. Then did the update kindle thing, and got a failed message and the U004 error code.

I saw that NiLuJe recommended using the 3.2.1 version for someone with the K3G, but there is no similar 3.2.1 for K3W. 

So... what next? 

(And, btw, thanks for all the work you're putting into this. Plus all the support!)


----------



## alfred3x (Mar 4, 2012)

w00t! I got it happenin'! Thanks to the comments on http://kindlevsmac.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/how-to-jailbreak-you-kindle/. I went ti Yifan Lu's page at http://yifan.lu/p/kindle-jailbreak/, downloaded the 0.5.1 patches, and that worked. (yipee!)

So now, to install the Screensaver patch.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

HI, alfred3x - welcome to Kindleboards!

I'm glad you got your problem solved - thanks for coming back and posting the link - it might be helpful to others with the same problem.


----------

